# How many masks do you have?



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

here is most of my masks, without the ones I used for props already.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've got some nice masks there. I'll have to take a picture of mine. But I just ordered three more so I'll wait until those come in. How do you store all your masks?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite a variety!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice collection.

@scareme: The best way to store them is with a little baby powder inside, and hung on a wig head or even an upside down gallon jug.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You have a lot of mask! I try to get one mask a year, but the Halloween stores in my area didn't have the 50 percent sales this year.  I would say I have around 10 - 12 mask. I use mine for some of my props also. I had more, but a couple of the foam ones got damage from the weather.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa, that's alot of masks!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

About a dozen or so. Is there a best way to store them?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have around 40 right now maybe. I had many many more but sold a bunch off to the local Jay cees so they could put on their haunted house.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Do homemade masks count? If so about twenty five to close to thirty, if store bought, about seven. Are we talking full face, like in your post?


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

I have 10


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol lets not do math. I have a few....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a dozen, maybe. I store mine in tubs, but I like to stuff them with tulle or spooky cloth ... that way they retain their shape — and I know where my scrap material is!


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

a few...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:A few?!! Ha, Ha! You have some nice masks Glockink. Are a few of those from Darkside Studio? I have a 'Cackle' mask made by Paul, and she is fantastic.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought a few more mask stands and thought I'd get a couple pics of my modest "collection". I don't really collect them but buy what I want/need for certain props or themes. 
Glockink is my hero!

The three witches










Zombies










Lunatic and Elephant Man, new for this year










I have a couple others packed away. Need to build some nice display shelves and keep them all together.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

to many:googly:


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, everyones posts are amazing!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

LAKE OF THE DEAD you sure have a lot of masks!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL - LOTD - looks like a very crowded subway!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I have quite a few, but most of you have me beat!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Out of all your masks, do you have a favorite company that you buy from for durability, quality and detail? They all look so good!


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I have about 30


----------

